# Df & C On Movement



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have an 8 day travel clock with DF & C on the movement. Any ideas on the maker? 

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Just found this on another site:-

D.F.&C is the trade mark for Dimier, Georges, Sa

(La Chaux de fonds, Geneve, St. Sulpice,London and Croyden

The company registered its name in 1902 for watches, watch cases and parts.

Dimier freres and co.

Sorry to answer my own thread!

Mike


----------

